# (RATITE) RAT VIRUS



## Ye Olde Prospector (Nov 10, 2005)

I am not really a poison collector but save them if I find them. Haven't been able to find out much about this one. Digger O'dell said it the company was in Chicago and the virus was in use from 1910-1913 for "Scientific destruction of rats,mice and field mice with a contageous desease fatal only to these rodents" Sounds like biological warfare to me. Guess it would qualify as a poison bottle. Haven't seen it listed in any of my bottle books though. Anyone have any idea to value on this one?


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's the rest of the embossing.

 Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Nov 11, 2005)

Where are the poison collectors.[] Anyone have any other info on this one.


----------



## diggerjeff (Nov 11, 2005)

im not sure this bottle could be called a poison bottle. i would be more inclined to call it a med. than a poison. it did not contain poison. flu virus is injected when we get a flu shot, and the bottles they come in dont say poison on them. i give the dog its shots and the virus bottles do not say poison. im not sure what to think !!


----------



## ronvae (Nov 11, 2005)

if you go to www.cdc.gov & search on "rodenticide" there is an article on how Salmonella-based rodenticides tend to kill people, too.  Some countries still use them, but they were outlawed most places a long time ago.  Sorry can't find anything on the company other than a Digger O'Dell question...


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi ronvae and diggerjeff,

 Thanks for your input. Poison listings can be quite confusing. Some listings I have seen call a lot of things poisons. Antiseptics, 3-in-1 oil, even bleach and ammonia are sometimes included. Can cause a lot of confusion. There were a lot of products that were put in bottles with ridges.ribs etc that were not always poison. Thanks again.

 Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 30, 2021)

I started this thread back in 2005 just curious if anyone might have any ideas on this bottle ?
Looks like it must have been an experimental rodenticide product that never caught on. Should it be qualified as a poison or what ? Still in my collection.

Cliff


----------

